# An accidental find...!



## robutacion (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Another day I went in search for a better face protection shield/mask as mine didn't last long before it got all scratched out. I normally change the clear plastic instead of buying a whole new mask, not that is that much of a difference in price but a dollar saved is an extra spending dollar...!

Anyway, I wanted something better quality so I look into a few shops that shell these type items and at one particular place, the person behind the counter was extremely friendly and helpful, which is much of a rarity in our days so, he asked me what I was looking for so I explain my situation and then he took the to the right section of the shop where those type items were displayed.

There were a few different face shields there that I haven't seen before ans at one corner I spotted one of those I wanted to replace.  I pointed out the one I spotted and explain that my main reason to buy another better quality face shield was due to the poor quality or should I say the easy to scratch clear plastic and also turning milky after some use.

He looked at me and said, do you want to waste lots of money on a fancy name mask, that will scratch the some as any others or you want to buy something that will bring those clear plastic shields as new condition and more...???

That was a strange approach form the store person to my problem but, I let him continue his explanation and demonstration of what he was talking about bringing with him 3 bottles of something a couple of blue paper towels and an old face shield with half of it looking new and the other half looking pretty bad, I must say.  This was obviously one of the old demonstration shields that they got for this exact purpose, whit the other half already used on a previous demo.

Does this visor look similar to your scratched and milky one you've got at home...??? he asked! Yep, pretty much I said...!
He got one bottle, drop a bit of its contents on one of the blue paper towels and started spreading that stuff all over, after a couple of minutes he started rubbing/buffing that stuff into the clear plastic then, wiped it clean using the other paper towel he repeated the same process but this time with a different bottle.  

As I watched, I could see the plastic becoming clear and clean of scratches ( the normal ones we get from dropping the visor, let it rub on rough surfaces and getting hit by flying objects) so and after he finished he asked me, what you reckon...?? I inspected the shield and no doubt was very well restored, the plastic was very clear but looking at the other half that was already done when he brought if to me, I notice the other half was a lot shinier and looked like glass so I asked him, why this difference...? he them got the third bottle which was a spray one and said, watch this...!

He simple got another paper towel, clean the visor thoroughly both sides and proceed to spray it with this spray bottle.  The spray was very fine, like a mist and after he finished, he put the face shield down and said...! give it about 10 minutes at about 22 to 25 degrees C and is all done.  The spray makes it very shiny but more importantly protects the plastic from finger prints and the dusk doesn't stick to well to this stuff so, the mask will keep clean and clear for much longer.

I was simply impressed, it apparently works on any kinds of plastics and many other stuff.  The product is basically a thick cutting compound, a fine cutting and polishing compound and then the spray as a clear durable protective film.

I paid about $50 or so for the set, my old visor is restored and I can really notice a big difference in the amount of time the clear plastic maintains its clarity, therefore improving the visibility...!

I have tried on some other plastics, and off-course on a couple of acrylic blanks I had and it does work really well.

I do not have any affiliation, deals or interests of any nature with either the manufacture or anyone behind this product made in the US, I simply did found the demonstration very interesting, and the results where/are something that I have lots of use for.

I'm attaching a copy of the brochure that come with the product for you people to read and decide if is of interest for what you do...!  After that don't ask me where you can get it from in your neck of the woods, because I wouldn't know...!  A Google search will get you there...!

OK, that's my bit for today...!

Cheers
George


----------



## snyiper (Apr 19, 2010)

The brochure?


----------



## Monty (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like the Novus Plastic polish kit that MLK Woodworking sells for about $18, but can't really tell since the thumbnails won't enlarge.


----------



## Gofer (Apr 19, 2010)

The thumbnail enlarged for me and you are correct Mannie, it is a the Novus system.

Bruce


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 19, 2010)

Most pen kit suppliers sell it, although its been rebranded to be sold as an acrylic pen blank finish. Monty is correct, its the same stuff you can get from MLK for $18. Spectacular stuff.


----------



## Charles (Apr 19, 2010)

I have used this on my acrylic's for several years. I won't change. I did not know it had changed names. What is it called now. I know Penn States doesn't carry it anymore. I am still using bottles I have had for quite a while. Anyone know what it is called now?


----------



## robutacion (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys,

I had a feeling that I had heard of the name Novus here on IAP, about pen polishing issues but I had never saw this product in any stores I go here in Australia, and I've been everywhere...!  OK, I may have missed it somewhere but that's beyond the point, this is a new product to me...!

I see that, this is not a new product for most people in the US and probably Canada, so I'm glad that it has been around for a while...!
I would have no idea if the name has changed or even the bottle size and shape, what surprises me is the price that was mentioned buy a couple of you, the kit for $18.00...?? what size bottles are they...?? these ones of mine are a decent size (can remember the volume!).  They are about AU$16 each so if they are the same size, you either have them pretty cheap or we are been ripped-off up here...! (what's different...!):frown:

Well, it seems that I didn't share anything new to most of you, sorry...!:redface:

Cheers
George


----------



## snyiper (Apr 19, 2010)

George look at it like this you remind us of what we already have!!!!


----------



## Monty (Apr 19, 2010)

George,
You still may have told some of us another use, I hadn't thought of it for polishing face shields. This being the case, it should work on plastic safety glasses also.


----------



## Mark (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I only just heard about Novus for pen blanks (Thanks Chuck). Thank you for pointing out the other uses. 

I've used a 3M kit designed for removing the fog from automotive head lights. The Novus may be a good replacement for this too.


----------



## Bree (Apr 19, 2010)

I have been using Novus 2 for quite some time.  I also like Meguiar's products.


----------



## gmreeves (Apr 19, 2010)

I use Novus to buff out my CA finish and also to buff out my Spar Varnish finish on my fly rods.  It is a great product.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 19, 2010)

George the bottles we get here are 8 fluid ounces,.
I've done my PR blanks, my Headlights on my van and also some times a CA finish, why I never considered my safety glasses or my face shield is beyond me Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fred (Apr 20, 2010)

George ... I just Googled the Novus Plastic Polish Kit and one of the results has the 8oz kit for $15.99 on sale from $28.00: http://freckleface.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/plasticpolish.html

Sounds like the stuff must be costly to import in Australia ...


----------



## themartaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Most motorcycle shops sell Novus. Been using on motorcycle windshields for 40 years. Also plastic supply houses sell it.


----------



## robutacion (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

I can see that the  product has been successfully marketed and used in the US, that is a good thing, as I was really impressed with the demonstration I had, the interesting thing is that while "most" of those here have been using it as a acrylic pen polisher, when I believe and learnt, this stuff does wonders with a lot of other applications.

The link Fred gave us id a good example of a considerably large list of options for its use, face shields was what make me learn about the product but I can see that is something that will be handy to have in the workshop, for sure...!

This is a copy of the list on that link;

*Uses For This Product*

Plastic Storm Windows & Skylights
Boat Windows & Fiberglass
Auto Interiors, Gauges, Chrome, & Acrylic Paint
Collapsible Windows on Convertibles & Sport Utility Vehicles
Motorcycle Windscreens, Visors, Fairings & Helmets
Snowmobile Windshields, Helmets, & Hoods
Turntable Dust Covers, Stereo Faceplates
Compact Discs, Video Laser Discs, & CD ROM's
Acrylic Hot Tubs & Spas
Acrylic, Fiberglass or Cultured Marble Tubs, Showers & Counters
Microwave Oven Doors, Decorator Acrylic Refrigerator Panels
Acrylic Aquariums
Telephones, Pagers, Scanners
Acrylic Trophies & Awards
Plastic Display Cases & Signs
Gauges & Instrument Control Panels
Safety shields & Goggles
Airplane Windows
Salad Bar Sneeze Guards
Video Games, Pinball Machines & Jukeboxes
Copiers and Fax Machines
Acrylic Furniture
Cash Registers & Calculators
Emergency Vehicle Light Bar Lens Covers
Acrylic on Tanning Beds

Well, Is good to hear about what other people have to say about this product, so far all comments were positive, maybe someone used on something that is not is the list and a little outside the box...!:biggrin:

No doubt that when it comes to prices, up here is definitely too expensive considering the US prices mentioned!

Cheers
George


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Around her, you can buy Novous 1, 2 or 3 for about $6 a pint at the local motorcycle or boat dealership. I use Novus 2 after 120000 MM on my CA finish pens. I have found Mequires plastic Windshild polish works better than the Novous 1 and the Mequires Windshild Clear Plastic Detailer will keep fingerprints off of pens and faceshields. The local boat shop sells each of the Mequires windshield products for $7 each.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This stuff will also make faded and scratched headlight lens covers on cars look like new. Both the Nouous and the Mequires.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 21, 2010)

I have used both Novus and Meguires for years.  I polish my Triton shield with it.  I buy it at Tap Plastics and I can get 4 oz bottles.  They last a long time.  I use it on my acrylic blanks and also to polish blanks with a CA finish. For CA finish blanks I use the fine scratch remover, red label, and it works great.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 21, 2010)

Fred said:


> George ... I just Googled the Novus Plastic Polish Kit and one of the results has the 8oz kit for $15.99 on sale from $28.00: http://freckleface.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/plasticpolish.html
> 
> Sounds like the stuff must be costly to import in Australia ...


The $15.99 price is a decent price but those quantity discounts make it really attractive.

Buy just three kits of the 8 oz bottles and they are only $12 per kit or about $4 per 8oz bottle!

I also noticed this place carries a lot of acrylic tubing and acetal (Delrin) rods at pretty low prices.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 24, 2010)

But will it take CA off the face shield?? I have a couple of lines of CA from when I forgot to slow the lathe when applying the CA finish.... you can't use acetone to take it off (DAMHIKT)...


----------

